# Dent removal



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

I manage to put a nice big dent in my van this week anyone know of anywhere for advice on dent removal ie step by step guide online ? The paint isnt damaged too much just the clear coat hopefully. I can easily get to the inside of the dents. Can anyone recommend a dent fixing non painting company in Surrey/Middlesex.


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

Depending on how big the dent is you can get a device with sucker on it that you can pull the dents out with, maybe worth a try, i think draper do one.


----------



## Pro3mark (Apr 27, 2010)

I've always wondered about the self use dent things. Any experience of them?


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

You could try heating the dent up with a hairdryer, then get a 'spray duster' (you know those cans of air for cleaning your computer?) turn it upside down and spray onto the dent

or

Heat it up as above and then rub a chunk of dry ice over it

the theory behind both is than the metal will expand when you heat it, then contract quickly with the extreme cold, thus popping the dent out..... it probably depends on the size and depth of the dent though e.g. the resistance in the metal.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

I would have though the heat required for metal to pop back into place would be enough to damage the paint


----------



## Indi (May 12, 2010)

I have been thinking in investing in one of these..
people say they work but I am not so sure..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200487335317&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Indi said:


> I have been thinking in investing in one of these..
> people say they work but I am not so sure..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200487335317&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


wow according to that you glue that thing on your car pull out the dent and then put stuff on to remove the glue but i cant help but wonder you will just pull the paint off! DANGEROUS stuff that mate stay well away


----------



## Indi (May 12, 2010)

Well here it is in action...

I am still tempted..


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Indi said:


> Well here it is in action...
> 
> I am still tempted..
> 
> YouTube- DentOut D-I-Y Dent Repair Kit WWW.DENTOUT.NET


i wonder if that will remove car park dents? I hav about 4!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

tempting. try on a scrap panel. even if it left a small mark, it should be nothing you couldn't polish away


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I hate those Vid's! They always seem so perfect, but you know they're never that good in reality....

I'd love to hear of someone actually using one though! I've got a couple of those small round car park dings on my wife's Golf - it'll cost a bit to get them removed


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

My friend have BMW 645 and he want me come with him to shop can repair the dent in BMW ... I told him the dent in your car is very small and better to repair by traditional method but he decided to use same method in you tube video above but with Slight difference technique .

Ok we are now inside workshop and the man there work on BMW to remove dent ...he work on car like he want kill all people in the world ... he used same dent kit in video but with Hammer !

I saw me friend he want cry ! because 1 dent is grow to 5 dent after repair :doublesho ...after bad work on BMW the man in workshop said ...sorry best way to remove dent is repair and repaint surface with traditional method !

Sorry my english need :buffer:


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

there is absolutely ZERO knowledge of detailing and smart repairs in Arabian countries :wall:


paintless dent removal is nothing simple. techs have lots of training, and still very very few get close to 100% repair.


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

i've heard of the dry ice technique but have no idea where to get a chunk of it


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

OzMoSiS said:


> there is absolutely ZERO knowledge of detailing and smart repairs in Arabian countries :wall:
> 
> paintless dent removal is nothing simple. techs have lots of training, and still very very few get close to 100% repair.


Yes You're right 100% ..If i want repair something on my car i will go directly to big company such as BMW or Audi workshop , generally 95% all shop outside is rubbish!!


----------

